# للبيــــــــع قلاب ((( فرصه ذهبيه))



## النادر123 (8 يونيو 2010)

للبيع قلاب اكتروس 

راس تريلا اكتروس مرسيدس مديل 2000 حجمها 1843
قير كهرب .. ستت من الامام ومنافيخ من الخلف

مكيف .. زعانف ..كاسحه
السياره مشاء الله عليها

القلاب المنيوم 3محاور
السياره معها سواق 
والسياره تعمل في مشروع نقل من الشماليه للاردن
دخلها الشهري من 15 الى 20 الف ريال شهريا
للاستفسار/ 0534476073
لقله دخولي لنت يرجى الاتصال


----------

